# Tabellenbreite bei einer optimierung für 1024 px



## maxcom (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte wissen welche Tabellenbreite ich nehmen muss, wenn ich meine HP
für eine Auflösung von 1024 px optimieren möchte?
Ich habe bereits eine HP für 800 Monitore mit 772 px Tabellenbreite gemacht,
leider weiß ich nicht welche Breite ich für einen 1024 Monitor nehmen muss.

Ich hofffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Lord-Lance (15. Dezember 2004)

Wie wärs mit 100% 
Oder mach einen Screenshot und miss die Distanz zwischendrin mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm deiner wahl. Ich würd die Seite ca. 950 Breit machen. So bist du sicherlich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## maxcom (15. Dezember 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort,
ich werd die Tabellen einfach 950 breit machen
dann klappts sicher, hoffe ich doch mal


----------



## hpvw (15. Dezember 2004)

Mein OS (Win2k) bietet mir an, die Breite der Bildlaufleiste zu verändern.
Viel Spaß beim optimieren.
Hier ein Artikel zum Thema optimieren von Webseiten.
100% oder links und rechts einen margin setzen und keine Breitenangabe ist eigentlich immer die kompatibelste Wahl für alle Benutzer.
Ich habe z.B. 1920 x 1440 px. Da denkt man, da ist es dann ja egal, wenn man für 1024 optimiert, aber ich mache gerne die Schrift etwas größer, was dank Firefox endlich sehr einfach ist und auch bei px-Angaben funktioniert.
Andere haben Links gerne ihre Favoriten, Suche, History oder sonstwas stehen.
=> Du kannst eine Seite nicht für eine bestimmte Auflösung optimieren!

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Budman (15. Dezember 2004)

955px x 600px ist die "allgemein angenommene" Standardgrösse für eine Bildschirmauflösung von 1024px x 768px (maximiertes Browserfenster). Dabei sind eben Ränder und die Menüleisten im Browser abgezogen. Sprich 17'' Standard Monitor.

Gruss


----------

